# Non-Leather Steering Wheel Suggestions?



## JonW (Jan 6, 2002)

I'm looking to replace or cover the steering wheel on my 2001 325xi, SP manual. Unfortunately, I just found out that I'm having an allergic reaction to a chemical used in tanning leather. A skin contact allergy.  So I'm looking for a non-leather steering wheel or a non-leather cover for the wheel. I'd like to keep the airbag and the functional buttons on the stock steering wheel. I'm guessing the M wheel that everyone seems to love is also leather. Any suggestions out there? 

I've already changed the shift knob to an aluminum one. I got a UUC Rob Knob- it's nice. I also could use a non-leather shift boot as well. Looks like the alcantara shift boot from UUC might be a good replacement. 

It's amusing, but tough to find such replacement parts without leather because most people want to UPgrade to leather. Not me. I'm hoping to avoid the fuzzy leopard print steering wheel cover.


----------



## nate (Dec 24, 2001)

JonW said:


> *I'm looking to replace or cover the steering wheel on my 2001 325xi, SP manual. Unfortunately, I just found out that I'm having an allergic reaction to a chemical used in tanning leather. A skin contact allergy.  So I'm looking for a non-leather steering wheel or a non-leather cover for the wheel. I'd like to keep the airbag and the functional buttons on the stock steering wheel. I'm guessing the M wheel that everyone seems to love is also leather. Any suggestions out there?
> 
> I've already changed the shift knob to an aluminum one. I got a UUC Rob Knob- it's nice. I also could use a non-leather shift boot as well. Looks like the alcantara shift boot from UUC might be a good replacement.
> 
> It's amusing, but tough to find such replacement parts without leather because most people want to UPgrade to leather. Not me. I'm hoping to avoid the fuzzy leopard print steering wheel cover.  *


This one is SUEDE :dunno: http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?s=&threadid=5107


----------



## hts (Dec 19, 2001)

It's tough if you can't have leather. Perhaps sheepskin might provide a viable alternative?

Have you considered one of these?


----------



## JonW (Jan 6, 2002)

Nate,

Thanks for the link. I hadn't seen that post. And I just dropped Vince an email. That suede wheel sure looks nice. But if the suede is real leather, I might be out of luck. 


HTS,

Ummm... thanks for the suggestion... ;-)


----------



## Mr Paddle.Shift (Dec 19, 2001)

Hey Jon, here you are! 

Replied your email. Yes, it is leather suede. 



JonW said:


> *Nate,
> 
> Thanks for the link. I hadn't seen that post. And I just dropped Vince an email. That suede wheel sure looks nice. But if the suede is real leather, I might be out of luck.
> 
> ...


----------

